# Hey from Ithaca, NY!



## Nick12007 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been a mantid raiser ever since I found my first one about 8 years ago. I've never actually bought one, but now I've been considering going into more than just local species. I'm an Animal Science and Entomology double-major at Cornell, and otherwise keep a few scorpions, a vinegaroon, a tarantula, a few widows, a few stick insects, and a hedgehog.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Nov 9, 2006)

Hiya,

welcome to the forums!


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 10, 2006)

welcome


----------

